# FS: Natural Gear Snow Camo Jacket & Pants



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/57602696

Natural Gear snow cover jacket and pant. $128 retail for the set. Size XXL. This is brand new never used.

$75/OBO.


----------

